# Fox 36



## Downhillgoon (Jan 22, 2005)

*Fox 36 info come and get it*

Ok you guys wanted a review on the fox 36 so ill give you one!! Compared to a 66, the 36 is like a porsche 911 turbo and the 66 is a ford fiesta. i have one on my turner six-pack and it almost rides smoother than my 888 on my bighit. my two bikes are one extreme to the next!!! hope this info inspires you to go throw money away helplessly like i do!!!!!! oh and i got it for 875!!! SHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! it rides like all fox forx, like a cloud! it has awesome tunability and is the best single clamp out right now. it is way way stronger than most dual crown and is awesome for 6-8 foot hucks!! it feels really light on the six-pack too and with the dhx 5.0 on back you would think your dreaming. they are such an excellent combo oh and go get a six-pack wen you buy that fork!!! oh and guess wat is goin to be in the mail next month headin my way! a fully built turner highline with a fox 40 up front and maxxis deemaxs and a saint kit too!!Sick A$$ Bike!!!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Have any pics???


----------



## Downhillgoon (Jan 22, 2005)

i will try to get my camera from my dads and try to get a pic of my outrageous stupid but fun bighit!


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

Lucky...


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Lucky...


you got shocks, pegs, lucky


----------



## Downhillgoon (Jan 22, 2005)

*your gonna hate me for this...*

im 14!!! and no... actually yeah im spoiled but not a brat!!!


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Downhillgoon said:


> Ok you guys wanted a review on the fox 36 so ill give you one!! Compared to a 66, the 36 is like a porsche 911 turbo and the 66 is a ford fiesta. i have one on my turner six-pack and it almost rides smoother than my 888 on my bighit. my two bikes are one extreme to the next!!! hope this info inspires you to go throw money away helplessly like i do!!!!!! oh and i got it for 875!!! SHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! it rides like all fox forx, like a cloud! it has awesome tunability and is the best single clamp out right now. it is way way stronger than most dual crown and is awesome for 6-8 foot hucks!! it feels really light on the six-pack too and with the dhx 5.0 on back you would think your dreaming. they are such an excellent combo oh and go get a six-pack wen you buy that fork!!! oh and guess wat is goin to be in the mail next month headin my way! a fully built turner highline with a fox 40 up front and maxxis deemaxs and a saint kit too!!Sick A$$ Bike!!!


wtf? What in the hell... that's crazy talk.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*are you the next kyle straight???*



Downhillgoon said:


> im 14!!! and no... actually yeah im spoiled but not a brat!!!


Not to say you don't have thoes forks , but serously FOX hasent shipped any to dealers yet , acording to my sales rep , Jenson doesnt have ANY instock , so I guess your the next Kyle Straight right full factory ride ??? I'll believe you when I see pics of YOUR bike.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> Not to say you don't have thoes forks , but serously FOX hasent shipped any to dealers yet , acording to my sales rep , Jenson doesnt have ANY instock , so I guess your the next Kyle Straight right full factory ride ??? I'll believe you when I see pics of YOUR bike.


werd... nobody except for full factory riders has their hands on these forks

i smell a little BS brewing on the e


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*straight up this kids full of SH!T*



The Kadvang said:


> werd... nobody except for full factory riders has their hands on these forks
> 
> i smell a little BS brewing on the e


I have 2 36 forks on order on my OEM account , my sources at Santa Cruz only have one .
Super T hasent even gotten his yet , so I'm sure you got one on you pacific with Turner stickers , oh you got a highline comming too huh , the bike Turner has shown at Interbike for the past 2 years and never bothered to finish , that raw sample looks like my grandma made it with a car battery and a hack saw !

If you really want the best ajustable single crown fork , get a Marzocchi all mountain 1 , and if you want a 20mm axle instead of the qr , swap the lower legs out , WOW a fork thats lighter than the 36 and it's availible ...... holy crap batman !!!

OK BYE


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> I have 2 36 forks on order on my OEM account , my sources at Santa Cruz only have one .
> Super T hasent even gotten his yet , so I'm sure you got one on you pacific with Turner stickers , oh you got a highline comming too huh , the bike Turner has shown at Interbike for the past 2 years and never bothered to finish , that raw sample looks like my grandma made it with a car battery and a hack saw !
> 
> If you really want the best ajustable single crown fork , get a Marzocchi all mountain 1 , and if you want a 20mm axle instead of the qr , swap the lower legs out , WOW a fork thats lighter than the 36 and it's availible ...... holy crap batman !!!
> ...


exactly. you have them on order for oem, i have countless friends who have them EPd, and everything i have heard from fox indicates them/the dh40s being delayed except for those at the very top

KID, YOU ARE WOOFIN.


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> I have 2 36 forks on order on my OEM account , my sources at Santa Cruz only have one .
> Super T hasent even gotten his yet , so I'm sure you got one on you pacific with Turner stickers , oh you got a highline comming too huh , the bike Turner has shown at Interbike for the past 2 years and never bothered to finish , that raw sample looks like my grandma made it with a car battery and a hack saw !
> 
> If you really want the best ajustable single crown fork , get a Marzocchi all mountain 1 , and if you want a 20mm axle instead of the qr , swap the lower legs out , WOW a fork thats lighter than the 36 and it's availible ...... holy crap batman !!!
> ...


Yes, it's a shame that Marzocchi hasn't realized that most people are using 20mm axles for trail riding nowadays. They could have at least offered 20mm as an option...


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> Yes, it's a shame that Marzocchi hasn't realized that most people are using 20mm axles for trail riding nowadays. They could have at least offered 20mm as an option...


So you are saying that fox forks are not used for trail riding? Really the only forks they *could* be using by your assesement is the manitou flick/firefly and Z1, so everyone's riding a flick and firefly? Or is everyone using a 20mm Z1? Last time I checked not everyone was using a 20mm Z1, and they were DEFINITELY not all 20mm. Hate to burst your bubble, and while I rode a 20mm Shiver SC for a while, the AM1 QR dropout fork is way stiffer, an an entirely different (better) league. If you feel your QR fork is lacking, just use a longer axle with some axle nuts, that's going to make it more secure. You'll need tools to take it off, but what the hell you'll need tools to take off a 20mm axle anyway.

Of course, Fox doesn't just make forks to sit in wharehouses, and neither does manitou with their minute, nixon, and sherman QR forks, there are plenty of people that use these forks for trail rides, in addition to those on QR marzocchis.

There is the problem of putting a 20mm axle on a fork and then the user thinks he has a freeride/downhill fork, regardless of the warnings in the manual and on the fork. The AM1 stanchions are not as thick as the Z1, and the crown is machined out. It's not as tough a fork obviously, and if you started doing Z1 type drops on it, it would probably fail. As a company, how do you control this? Do you charge enough money to be able to replace the broken forks easily? What if this price is way above your competitor's price? How do you then make money, which is the #1 concern of any business?


----------



## Downhillgoon (Jan 22, 2005)

its sad that you guys dont beleive me oh well i guess you'll just have to feel like youve been kicked in the mouth wen i post the pics this weekend. im very sry that you and youre friends are at the bottom of the list and yes im gettin them through a factory rider you stupid ignorant f*cks!!!!!no one on this site that i have met has any brains


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Downhillgoon said:


> its sad that you guys dont beleive me oh well i guess you'll just have to feel like youve been kicked in the mouth wen i post the pics this weekend. im very sry that you and youre friends are at the bottom of the list and yes im gettin them through a factory rider you stupid ignorant f*cks!!!!!no one on this site that i have met has any brains


LOLZ TO TEH MAXZOR


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Downhillgoon said:


> its sad that you guys dont beleive me oh well i guess you'll just have to feel like youve been kicked in the mouth wen i post the pics this weekend. im very sry that you and youre friends are at the bottom of the list and yes im gettin them through a factory rider you stupid ignorant f*cks!!!!!no one on this site that i have met has any brains


We're sry, too.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*ha..hahah....haaaaaaaaa.........hahahahahahahaha*



Downhillgoon said:


> its sad that you guys dont beleive me oh well i guess you'll just have to feel like youve been kicked in the mouth wen i post the pics this weekend. im very sry that you and youre friends are at the bottom of the list and yes im gettin them through a factory rider you stupid ignorant f*cks!!!!!no one on this site that i have met has any brains


It's always the people that get burned on MTBR that come off mad , enjoy kid !
I can't wait to see the pic's you post this weekend , of you sponsored rider friends bike .....right and your big hit with your RST with one ZOKE sticker ??

You going up to Super T next wekend for the BBQ , when he gets his X game half pipe too? 
If I just got kicked in the mouth I'm still smiling ........ ..!.,


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

Jm. said:


> So you are saying that fox forks are not used for trail riding? Really the only forks they *could* be using by your assesement is the manitou flick/firefly and Z1, so everyone's riding a flick and firefly? Or is everyone using a 20mm Z1? Last time I checked not everyone was using a 20mm Z1, and they were DEFINITELY not all 20mm. Hate to burst your bubble, and while I rode a 20mm Shiver SC for a while, the AM1 QR dropout fork is way stiffer, an an entirely different (better) league. If you feel your QR fork is lacking, just use a longer axle with some axle nuts, that's going to make it more secure. You'll need tools to take it off, but what the hell you'll need tools to take off a 20mm axle anyway.
> 
> Of course, Fox doesn't just make forks to sit in wharehouses, and neither does manitou with their minute, nixon, and sherman QR forks, there are plenty of people that use these forks for trail rides, in addition to those on QR marzocchis.
> 
> There is the problem of putting a 20mm axle on a fork and then the user thinks he has a freeride/downhill fork, regardless of the warnings in the manual and on the fork. The AM1 stanchions are not as thick as the Z1, and the crown is machined out. It's not as tough a fork obviously, and if you started doing Z1 type drops on it, it would probably fail. As a company, how do you control this? Do you charge enough money to be able to replace the broken forks easily? What if this price is way above your competitor's price? How do you then make money, which is the #1 concern of any business?


Yes, but it seems to me that the majority of the "trail riding" segment of our sport is not so much concerned with the ease of removing the wheel, or lightweight forks. In my opinion, the extra weight of the 20mm axle is well worth it.

Hey I understand your points. I'm sure it's very hard to design forks for trailriding as you just don't know what kind of abuse they will take. But I think that it's the travel on the All Mountain series which will cause many riders to use the fork outside of its intended purpose, moreso than the axle. And I didn't realize that fork failure was such a commonplace.

Guess I'll have to live with the heavier Z1.


----------



## mtn hack (Aug 30, 2004)

*Hey OP!*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=655800#post655800

Putz!



Downhillgoon said:


> : ...Compared to a 66, the 36 is like a porsche 911 turbo and the 66 is a ford fiesta. i have one on my turner six-pack and it almost rides smoother than my 888 on my bighit. my two bikes are one extreme to the next!!!...


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

He just forgot to qualify his post with "I wish mom would buy me..."


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Guys? I think your giving this kid a hard time over nothing. Maybed hes Overends kid?    

-TS


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hah, that's rough, so much hatred, deceit, etc. and all over some bike parts.  
yeah, misleading info is pretty stupid, but you gotta expect some bs on these forums, esp. w/ no age limits (well, even if there were), it's just reality I guess.
But, the thing that gets me is in cases like this that might be true, where mommy and daddy will drop more than my car is worth w/ a flick of the plastic after a bit of crying or begging, whatever, just so their kid can look cool at the local mountain...


----------



## Dropoff (Apr 8, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> hah, that's rough, so much hatred, deceit, etc. and all over some bike parts.
> yeah, misleading info is pretty stupid, but you gotta expect some bs on these forums, esp. w/ no age limits (well, even if there were), it's just reality I guess.
> But, the thing that gets me is in cases like this that might be true, where mommy and daddy will drop more than my car is worth w/ a flick of the plastic after a bit of crying or begging, whatever, just so their kid can look cool at the local mountain...


Im riding a Honda Rn2 freeride model with a carbon manitou dorado 9 inch fork this season. Pics to come in 6 to 8 bussiness weeks.


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

Dropoff said:


> Im riding a Honda Rn2 freeride model with a carbon manitou dorado 9 inch fork this season. Pics to come in 6 to 8 bussiness weeks.


I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

Jm, your knee-jerk defense of Marzocchi is pathetic.

The guy was making a statement that he would have liked to see 20mm as an option for the AM1. You know what? So would I. The fact that it's not available in 20mm takes it right off the list of potential forks for me.

I'm not doing huge burly drops on it, but I prefer the security and stiffness of a 20mm axle, not to mention compatibility with my existing wheels. Your comparison to the Shiver SC is laughable, as it is an entirely different fork, being inverted and having 30mm stanctions.

Simply putting a QR on the fork isn't going to keep people from using it outside of its intended use.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

*Yea but.....*



BikeSATORI said:


> hah, that's rough, so much hatred, deceit, etc. and all over some bike parts.
> yeah, misleading info is pretty stupid, but you gotta expect some bs on these forums, esp. w/ no age limits (well, even if there were), it's just reality I guess.
> But, the thing that gets me is in cases like this that might be true, where mommy and daddy will drop more than my car is worth w/ a flick of the plastic after a bit of crying or begging, whatever, just so their kid can look cool at the local mountain...


I don't dought the power of mom and dad's plastic , that's what fuels our industry .
What we were saying is the FOX hasen't shipped 36 forks to anyone but the best pro's out there . No dealers , Distrubuters or regular Joe's have gotten there forks yet .
His post was a blatent lie and it was obvious so we all called him on it , plain and simple .


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry son, but your credibility rating is hovering at 0%. 

I scrolled though your posts... 85% insults, 14% rants and boasts.. and 1% is probably on the level.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Yea, this punk troll is a real winner. Here's one of his other posts. Got to loathe the guy.

" hey your name is sherpa wait......i think i f*cked your mom last week....yeah sherpas mom. She was a real whore to!!!Threw her out on the street wen i was done with her!"

A real class act. I believe everything he says, don't you?


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Renegade said:


> Yea, this punk troll is a real winner. Here's one of his other posts. Got to loathe the guy.
> 
> " hey your name is sherpa wait......i think i f*cked your mom last week....yeah sherpas mom. She was a real whore to!!!Threw her out on the street wen i was done with her!"
> 
> A real class act. I believe everything he says, don't you?


Now, I KNOW that's a damn lie!

Because I was with Sherpa's Mom least week!

... and she was very nice and corgial. We made paper mache animals and played house and made tea... it was awesome!


----------



## Dogboy (Jan 9, 2004)

Downhillgoon said:


> a fully built turner highline with a fox 40 up front and maxxis deemaxs and a saint kit too!!Sick A$$ Bike!!!


Really???!! Wow, did you get Mavic to custom-build you a 150mm rear hub in the DeeMax? Cause you know they only make 135mm rear hubs and the Highline has a 150mm rear end.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Downhillgoon said:


> Ok you guys wanted a review on the fox 36 so ill give you one!! Compared to a 66, the 36 is like a porsche 911 turbo and the 66 is a ford fiesta. i have one on my turner six-pack and it almost rides smoother than my 888 on my bighit.


 but wait! the 66 is really just a single crown 888! i suspect you're a tool!


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Good catch Zedro : )


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

This is so funny.

It's like a feeding frenzy of angry bike riding pirahna eating a 14 year old.

Everyone gets to bite off a chunk.


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

Evil4bc said:


> If you really want the best ajustable single crown fork , get a Marzocchi all mountain 1 , and if you want a 20mm axle instead of the qr , swap the lower legs out , WOW a fork thats lighter than the 36 and it's availible ...... holy crap batman !!!
> 
> OK BYE


Amen brother - It can possibly be cheaper too. Combination works great!!! Weight with axle, CK Steel Crown race and full steer tube.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

HAHAHA, I love the moment when someone gets caught lying, and then afterwards no one ever listens to them. My prediction is that the Fox 36 will be a good fork but a good value. Whether it will beat the Z1 FR or the all mountain, whatever you wanna compare it to is yet to be seen. Does anyone know why fox has failed to ship these things yet?

What is that? an all mountain with what lower?


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

RobsterCraw said:


> What is that? an all mountain with what lower?


It's a ZAM1. AM1 with Z1 lowers. Very sweet fork. I made this to quench my desire for the Fox 36 and I think it worked.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

Downhillgoon said:


> Ok you guys wanted a review on the fox 36 so ill give you one!! Compared to a 66, the 36 is like a porsche 911 turbo and the 66 is a ford fiesta. i have one on my turner six-pack and it almost rides smoother than my 888 on my bighit. my two bikes are one extreme to the next!!! hope this info inspires you to go throw money away helplessly like i do!!!!!! oh and i got it for 875!!! SHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! it rides like all fox forx, like a cloud! it has awesome tunability and is the best single clamp out right now. it is way way stronger than most dual crown and is awesome for 6-8 foot hucks!! it feels really light on the six-pack too and with the dhx 5.0 on back you would think your dreaming. they are such an excellent combo oh and go get a six-pack wen you buy that fork!!! oh and guess wat is goin to be in the mail next month headin my way! a fully built turner highline with a fox 40 up front and maxxis deemaxs and a saint kit too!!Sick A$$ Bike!!!


Just to fuel the feeding frenzy some more, DownHillDouche posted this in the Turner forum:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=76077

Says he's still waiting for his 6 Pack w/ Fox 36.............

What a douche!


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

SSINGA said:


> It's a ZAM1. AM1 with Z1 lowers. Very sweet fork. I made this to quench my desire for the Fox 36 and I think it worked.


 Looks sweet. Where'd you get the Z.1 lowers? Straight from Marzocchi? I assume they cost you a pretty penny...

edit: Nevermind, just looked at your stuff for sale.. Bought both forks, I see.

That's a big chunk of dough!


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

binary visions said:


> Looks sweet. Where'd you get the Z.1 lowers? Straight from Marzocchi? I assume they cost you a pretty penny...
> 
> edit: Nevermind, just looked at your stuff for sale.. Bought both forks, I see.
> 
> That's a big chunk of dough!


Yea, the lowers were not available seperately back in November when I started that project. It was still cheaper than a new 36.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

eo said:


> Just to fuel the feeding frenzy some more, DownHillDouche posted this in the Turner forum:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=76077
> 
> ...


 sooo what kind of lame'oid makes a fake review? is he starved for attention?


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

What's the 36 going to sell for anyway?


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

SSINGA said:


> Yea, the lowers were not available seperately back in November when I started that project. It was still cheaper than a new 36.


 Did it require any special modifications other than bolting the new lowers onto the AM1 legs?

edit:
How was it cheaper, anyway?

JensonUSA lists prices:

Fox 36 RC2: $995.75
Marz. AM1: $769.00
Marz. Z.1: $699.00

That makes the combo significantly more expensive...


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

*$$$$$$$$*



Locoman said:


> What's the 36 going to sell for anyway?


My LBS told me the freeride model is going for around $1300.00 Canadian. The other model is around $200.00 less.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Renegade said:


> Yea, this punk troll is a real winner. Here's one of his other posts. Got to loathe the guy.
> 
> " hey your name is sherpa wait......i think i f*cked your mom last week....yeah sherpas mom. She was a real whore to!!!Threw her out on the street wen i was done with her!"
> 
> A real class act. I believe everything he says, don't you?


Say what? This Downhillgoon said that bout my momma?

-TS


----------



## chimponarope (Aug 10, 2004)

Evil4bc said:


> I don't dought the power of mom and dad's plastic , that's what fuels our industry .
> What we were saying is the FOX hasen't shipped 36 forks to anyone but the best pro's out there . No dealers , Distrubuters or regular Joe's have gotten there forks yet .
> His post was a blatent lie and it was obvious so we all called him on it , plain and simple .


Fox must have shipped some 36's. There is one sat on an Specialized Enduro 2005 in my local bike shop. Its a lovely looking thing except that brown colour. Maybe the biggest OEM's are getting them first?


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

$1,000 for 36RC2
$850 for 36R

The 40 will be llike
40 RC2 - $1599
40 R - $1299


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Renegade said:


> Yea, this punk troll is a real winner. Here's one of his other posts. Got to loathe the guy.
> 
> " hey your name is sherpa wait......i think i f*cked your mom last week....yeah sherpas mom. She was a real whore to!!!Threw her out on the street wen i was done with her!"
> 
> A real class act. I believe everything he says, don't you?


 hey where is that written? think i'll have him banned, along with the fake reviews


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

binary visions said:


> Did it require any special modifications other than bolting the new lowers onto the AM1 legs?
> 
> edit:
> How was it cheaper, anyway?
> ...


Your problem is that you are shopping at Jenson, those are MSRP. There are much better prices to be found from regular posters on MTBR. The Lowers might even be available

No special mods - except for a ground down 12mm socket to loosen the recessed bolts in the bottom of the legs.


----------



## Juan Speeder (Jan 13, 2005)

TheSherpa said:


> Guys? I think your giving this kid a hard time over nothing. Maybed hes Overends kid?
> 
> -TS


Ned's kid _does_ have a 36, but he's not this tool.

Ned raised his son way better.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

zedro said:


> sooo what kind of lame'oid makes a fake review? is he starved for attention?


just imagine, just for a second, about how *burnt * we'd all be if he actually DID have the 6-Pack with the 36, with a highline on the way with the DH40, all from a prorider.

Back to reality....the douche is actually a douchebag! SO BUSTED....


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

misctwo said:


> just imagine, just for a second, about how *burnt * we'd all be if he actually DID have the 6-Pack with the 36, with a highline on the way with the DH40, all from a prorider.
> 
> Back to reality....the douche is actually a douchebag! SO BUSTED....


 Owned!


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

zedro said:


> hey where is that written? think i'll have him banned, along with the fake reviews


In the thread about his Bighit Spec and putting a 888 on it. Ban the tool.

-TS


----------



## menachite (Jan 12, 2004)

Sherpa should be banned for Hillary...'08 tag line under his name.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Say what? This Downhillgoon said that bout my momma?
> 
> -TS


You didn't know? You were in the thread. Here's a link to it: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=74115
But you did call him a ****inging moron!


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

zedro said:


> hey where is that written? think i'll have him banned, along with the fake reviews


 It's here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=74115
ban the tool, but let us screw with him a little more first!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

pdirt said:


> Now, I KNOW that's a damn lie!
> 
> Because I was with Sherpa's Mom least week!
> 
> ... and she was very nice and corgial. We made paper mache animals and played house and made tea... it was awesome!


 AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Renegade said:


> You didn't know? You were in the thread. Here's a link to it: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=74115
> But you did call him a ****inging moron!


Yea, well he is one and he is a moron. He's banned.

Oh and my mom said it was great eio~!

-TS


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

You know, if it wasn't for this thread, my day would have been so boring.... can we keep the little troll around so we can have fun with him?


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Renegade said:


> You know, if it wasn't for this thread, my day would have been so boring.... can we keep the little troll around so we can have fun with him?


yeah, let's lure the punk back, hold his hand, then slap him around with our other hand.


----------



## Downhillgoon (Jan 22, 2005)

ok ok im lying but hey i just wanted to get my voice out on this site. i have actually riden a 36 on a enduro though and compared to my 888 on my bighit it is still just as smooth (and yes i do have a 888 on my bighit no lie) and i rode the turner six pack and put two and two together and wat u get is(a kid who lies) lol...no but they are a sweet match and im sorry for lying so dont ban me (and if you do u better keep mommy at home tonite lol just kidding) please!oh and i wont bad mouth any more ppl and make them cry sorry sherpa(she was good though lol) oh and as for the highline i swear i will order one and the fox 40 wen they are available and then post picks for you to drool over. oh and about the turner 6 pack its coming in the end of february and if you want pics then ill send them. so there i am only half way lying. dont ban me this is a killer site and very helpful. srry  888bighiter


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

*You will be forgiven....*



Downhillgoon said:


> ok ok im lying but hey i just wanted to get my voice out on this site. i have actually riden a 36 on a enduro though and compared to my 888 on my bighit it is still just as smooth (and yes i do have a 888 on my bighit no lie) and i rode the turner six pack and put two and two together and wat u get is(a kid who lies) lol...no but they are a sweet match and im sorry for lying so dont ban me (and if you do u better keep mommy at home tonite lol just kidding) please!oh and i wont bad mouth any more ppl and make them cry sorry sherpa(she was good though lol) oh and as for the highline i swear i will order one and the fox 40 wen they are available and then post picks for you to drool over. oh and about the turner 6 pack its coming in the end of february and if you want pics then ill send them. so there i am only half way lying. dont ban me this is a killer site and very helpful. srry  888bighiter


after every poster on this thread has given you a purple nurple and a swirly.  Seriously, it takes some guts to admit you were lying. Just dont make this a habit or you will be banned to pinkbike forever.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

chimponarope said:


> Fox must have shipped some 36's. There is one sat on an Specialized Enduro 2005 in my local bike shop. Its a lovely looking thing except that brown colour. Maybe the biggest OEM's are getting them first?


OEM is first, aftermarket comes after OEM is fulfilled.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Downhillgoon said:


> . i have actually riden a 36 on a enduro though


And I'm Rick James.

B I T C H


----------



## ronny (Apr 2, 2004)

*Purple nurples and swirlies are back on,*



Downhillgoon said:


> ok **** it im sick and tired of it i said i lied ok and the only one here that doesnt deserve to be dead here is ronny so **** you you stupid cocksucking canadien and american ****S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you guys arent even real bikers i bet you just sit at home while your mom sucks your dick for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!late you stupid mother ****ers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sims, dude.
You are going to make me piss myself, I am laughing so hard.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

Downhillgoon said:


> ok **** it im sick and tired of it i said i lied ok and the only one here that doesnt deserve to be dead here is ronny so **** you you stupid cocksucking canadien and american ****S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you guys arent even real bikers i bet you just sit at home while your mom sucks your dick for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!late you stupid mother ****ers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jm_ owned you. Props to Jm_

SHUT UP NOOB


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

Downhillgoon said:


> ok ok im lying but hey i just wanted to get my voice out on this site. i have actually riden a 36 on a enduro though and compared to my 888 on my bighit it is still just as smooth (and yes i do have a 888 on my bighit no lie) and i rode the turner six pack and put two and two together and wat u get is(a kid who lies) lol...no but they are a sweet match and im sorry for lying so dont ban me (and if you do u better keep mommy at home tonite lol just kidding) please!oh and i wont bad mouth any more ppl and make them cry sorry sherpa(she was good though lol) oh and as for the highline i swear i will order one and the fox 40 wen they are available and then post picks for you to drool over. oh and about the turner 6 pack its coming in the end of february and if you want pics then ill send them. so there i am only half way lying. dont ban me this is a killer site and very helpful. srry  888bighiter


I'm riveted. You manage to insult like 15 regulars on this board and now expect forgiveness. While using "lol" 6 times in your post. NOT COOL MAN. not cool.
But worst of all, you want to put an 888 on a spec? Pinkbike sounds like a better place for you.


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

Downhillgoon said:


> ok **** it im sick and tired of it i said i lied ok and the only one here that doesnt deserve to be dead here is ronny so **** you you stupid cocksucking canadien and american ****S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!you guys arent even real bikers i bet you just sit at home while your mom sucks your dick for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!late you stupid mother ****ers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hate you so much right now.

You ask for forgiveness and then say that? You guys are retarded! [sorry, thats my napoleon]
Grow up, your mom jokes are so fifth grade. And I KNOW you didnt just insult Canada. Everyone pisses about the US, but Canada? Seriously. And im a real biker, see picture!


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

well, i dont quite know what to say. This is one of the more retarded things that has happened here


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2004)

WheelieMan said:


> Yes, it's a shame that Marzocchi hasn't realized that most people are using 20mm axles for trail riding nowadays. They could have at least offered 20mm as an option...


Not to be inciting riots or anything, but I don't know if anybody on any of the boards has walked into a regular bike shop lately (aka one that doesn't cater to the DH/FR side of the crownd). Most shops I've been to lately are still full of bikes with QR hubs front and rear. Marzo has plenty of 20mm forks available, personally I think it's sort of cool that they're still making a QR fork, however the 20mm option would have been sweet, as mentioned above.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zedro said:


> well, i dont quite know what to say. This is one of the more retarded things that has happened here


its just so blatant... i need to be held


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Isn't this a 36? Was posted on RM just now...

http://ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109330

I could be wrong. It atleast looks like a Fox to me.


----------



## esquire (Jan 12, 2004)

*Yes, but........*

If he had a Highline on the way, its a Highline that isn't even finished yet. Dave's made so many mods to that bike, getting it down from 12 pounds, and making it a 1 travel bike, that any bike he might have on the way would have to be....the one from interbike???

I'm not sure Dave would let that one out of the shop, period, simply because its not what he wanted released. It wasn't even available for riding at interbike. Thats whats great about Turner, he won't rush anything out the door if it doesn't match his vision. He spent how many posts going over what people want, on this very board, and we are supposed to believe that this kid has one on the "Way"? Whats that mean, anyway? I guess by those standards, we have 3 on the way, right, because we will be getting them as soon as they are available.

I have a rocket jet pack with kung fu grip on the way too. I expect to take it on its first trip to the moon when I hit 87 years old. Oh, and the cure for cancer is on the way as well.

Any more things on the way?


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Isn't this a 36? Was posted on RM just now...
> 
> http://ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109330
> 
> I could be wrong. It atleast looks like a Fox to me.


Damn... yes it is.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> Damn... yes it is.


 HAHAHAHAHA!!!! 
This means that they have been released even if in small numbers and probably just for OEM orders so far. People locally told me they saw a few on some Enduros at the lbs's and now I know it must atleast be a possibility.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> its just so blatant... i need to be held


 don't worry, i made the bad man go away.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> don't worry, i made the bad man go away.


 Did you block his IP or just his account?


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> This means that they have been released even if in small numbers and probably just for OEM orders so far. People locally told me they saw a few on some Enduros at the lbs's and now I know it must atleast be a possibility.


Yeah who knows how he got it


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

zedro said:


> don't worry, i made the bad man go away.


you hunk


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Isn't this a 36? Was posted on RM just now...
> 
> http://ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109330
> 
> I could be wrong. It atleast looks like a Fox to me.


Yes, but ONCE again, that is an OEM fork. Turner sells frames. If he put a 36 on a turner, it implies that he bought it aftermarket, and there are NO aftermarket 36s. Aftermarket and OEM is not the same, at least in terms of when you start seeing them.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

He's 14 and nobody including TheSherpa (given his response) is taking him seriously. Maybe a stern warning is due? Even our harsh penal system has three strike rule.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

Locoman said:


> He's 14 and nobody including TheSherpa (given his response) is taking him seriously. Maybe a stern warning is due? Even our harsh penal system has three strike rule.


Hahahah, i think this roxors. But, we still need a big change here, and i'm gunna start being a "better" person and i think other regulars should too. People who are well known need to start a precedent and start acting better, but sh!t still must be talked in moderation.

-TS


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Ban him until he promises to use proper spelling and punctuation too. Ban him from the Turner board, anyway. _We_ have standards over there.


----------



## DoubleDown (Sep 6, 2004)

*My LBS has three...*

My LBS has 2 Specialized Enduro Pro's and a S-Works Enduro in stock. They all have a 36 RC2 on them. Not aftermarket forks, but they are starting to show up.

We weighed the 36 that came on one of the large Enduro's and it weighed 5.2 pounds WITHOUT axle and with a cut steerer. Not really "under 5 pounds" as Fox claimed.

Crown to axle at full travel = 532mm


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

I can only imagine the standards on the Turner board. I'll check it out, but first I'll put on my Sunday clothes and shine my shoes.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

No need for fine duds, just the proper use of "there," "their," and "they're," etc.


----------



## ska todd (Jan 2, 2003)

In regards to the 20mm thru axle trail fork debate here... 

I am a HUGE advocate of the expanded use of thru axle on ALL types of mountain bikes...not just FR/DH, not just trail; why not use it on XC race bikes too?? I'd like to see something right up this alley on the market. After spending a bunch of time on a M-axle equipped Pike I am convinced it's the better direction to go. 

Standard 9mm QR axles found on road bikes really are no longer suitable for any high end suspension fork. Conventional QR's are are prone to rider misuse & have more independant leg movement & twisting. With the use of lighter components, materials, and engineering it is theoretically possible to make a fork w/ a combined system weight equal to or less than a conventional QR. The forks would be safer, stiffer, and have noticably improved suspension feel.

Just my thoughts...

-ska todd


----------



## BansheeHucker (Dec 19, 2004)

this is one of the funnest threads i've ever read!


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Remember, absoulute power...*



zedro said:


> don't worry, i made the bad man go away.


corrupts absolutely...but then you knew that didn't you, you power hungry Canadian...LOL!


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Hahahah, i think this roxors. But, we still need a big change here, and i'm gunna start being a "better" person and i think other regulars should too. People who are well known need to start a precedent and start acting better, but sh!t still must be talked in moderation.
> 
> -TS


ill never change nor bow down

LOLZ FOR HOBOMIST I HOPE U READ


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Jm. said:


> Yes, but ONCE again, that is an OEM fork. Turner sells frames. If he put a 36 on a turner, it implies that he bought it aftermarket, and there are NO aftermarket 36s. Aftermarket and OEM is not the same, at least in terms of when you start seeing them.


 Good point, I suppose I only read a few posts saying that the 36 wasn't available at all and so I figured I'd be cool and prove them wrong, lol. You're right though.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> ill never change nor bow down
> 
> LOLZ FOR HOBOMIST I HOPE U READ


Kadvang, when i grow up i wanna be just like you. When are you coming to AR to race? You can stay with my for free.

-TS


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Kadvang, when i grow up i wanna be just like you. When are you coming to AR to race? You can stay with my for free.
> 
> -TS


 He's in SoCal I dont think he's gonna come out to AR unless you offer him free sex or something.... or lots of money cuz he's a jew.   (jk with him zedro don't ban me)


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> He's in SoCal I dont think he's gonna come out to AR unless you offer him free sex or something.... or lots of money cuz he's a jew.   (jk with him zedro don't ban me)


Yea he is a Jew. I do need some accounting done...

-TS


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Yea he is a Jew. I do need some accounting done...
> 
> -TS


 But then he'll go buy his WRX with th emoney you give him...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Locoman said:


> He's 14 and nobody including TheSherpa (given his response) is taking him seriously. Maybe a stern warning is due? Even our harsh penal system has three strike rule.


 he lied twice and then used very naughty language. Thats 3 strikes and he's out (hours ago).

do you really think we need guys like this here?

Quote:

 Originally Posted by *Downhillgoon*
_ok **** it im sick and tired of it i said i lied ok and the only one here that doesnt deserve to be dead here is ronny so **** you you stupid cocksucking canadien and american ****S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!you guys arent even real bikers i bet you just sit at home while your mom sucks your dick for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!late you stupid mother ****ers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Kadvang, when i grow up i wanna be just like you. When are you coming to AR to race? You can stay with my for free.
> 
> -TS


Ooo i am so down to kick it with you and jess jess... come out to N* this summer


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> But then he'll go buy his WRX with th emoney you give him...


Just as long as i get to ride in it...

-TS


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Just as long as i get to ride in it...
> 
> -TS


 The scootz get first priority I'm sure, so I guess you'll have to find a tow rope and be pulled from your bike.


----------



## Tarpon (Jan 16, 2004)

*Jeebus guys...*

I know things are pretty slow around here lately but letting this piss-poor thread get this long is criminal. Remember, don't feed the trolls (although the beat down on this one was semi-amusing).


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> The scootz get first priority I'm sure, so I guess you'll have to find a tow rope and be pulled from your bike.


yeah you know it, dude the bars on mine are stuck, gnarmax bad because they are way up high, my b-hopz suffer


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

The Kadvang said:


> yeah you know it, dude the bars on mine are stuck, gnarmax bad because they are way up high, my b-hopz suffer


Dayum, that needs to be fixed right away. Need more pics of the scooter slammage.

-TS


----------



## RuNDmC1087 (Sep 13, 2004)

> Sherpa should be banned for Hillary...'08 tag line under his name.


lol


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Dayum, that needs to be fixed right away. Need more pics of the scooter slammage.
> 
> -TS


me and my jewthug zacky are planning a sick sesh for this wknd, anticipate teh canzors on vid + grindage


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Tarpon said:


> I know things are pretty slow around here lately but letting this piss-poor thread get this long is criminal. Remember, don't feed the trolls (although the beat down on this one was semi-amusing).


bump!


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

oh man, this is so frickin' stupid, but yet somehow amusing. Was that kid ever banned?


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

I see your point..


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

A few years ago, I bought an OEM shock that wasn't being sold aftermarket at that point in time (granted, the aftermarket parts were just about to come in..). A certain fairly well known and respected dealer sold it to me below what was to be the aftermarket list price. He took it off a bike that was spec'd with it. He asked me not to mention it.

It happens..


----------



## asxrider04 (Dec 6, 2004)

no one on this site that i have met has any brains[/QUOTE said:


> well then stay the hell out of this website, people are here to share info and passion of cycling, not brag about sh*t that I doubt no, make that know you don't have, I work at a shop smartass!


----------



## Primus (Oct 4, 2004)

*Typical pre-pubscent angst...*



Renegade said:


> Yea, this punk troll is a real winner. Here's one of his other posts. Got to loathe the guy.
> 
> " hey your name is sherpa wait......i think i f*cked your mom last week....yeah sherpas mom. She was a real whore to!!!Threw her out on the street wen i was done with her!"
> 
> A real class act. I believe everything he says, don't you?


Wow. That's pretty lame. However, it seems like that's pretty typical 7th grader trash talk. The kid says that they have money, but he's not spoiled?! I call BS on that one. Too bad mommy and daddy don't realize that by giving thier little brat anything and everything he whines for only benefits them in the meantime by appeasing him. It's only going to get worse. I'd love to see the look on his face the first time that he wants something and actually has to WORK to get it. It's going to take a lot of humbling minimum wage hours to cure this kid.

I was disappointed to see that the origination of this thread was total BS. I'm currently looking to get a new fork. I had my heart set on a Z.1 FR1, but it appears that it's going to be a bit much to swing right now.    I had originally thought that a friend of mine would be able to get one on an EP, but he's not an authorized Marz dealer anymore, so EP on the Z.1 FR1 is out. He is, however, an authorized Fox dealer, so he's looking into what it would cost for an EP on the 36. Not holding my breath, though, seeing as it doesn't look like it's available yet. 

*Anyone else have any suggestions?* I really want a single crown fork with 150mm of travel. There's a lot of tight switchbacks around here and riding a dual crown makes the turns nearly impossible. I want the 150 mm of travel because I'm starting to go bigger and bigger with drops (biggest to date is around 15-18 feet, depending on where you land). Please help!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*fox 36*



Evil4bc said:


> I don't dought the power of mom and dad's plastic , that's what fuels our industry .
> What we were saying is the FOX hasen't shipped 36 forks to anyone but the best pro's out there . No dealers , Distrubuters or regular Joe's have gotten there forks yet .
> His post was a blatent lie and it was obvious so we all called him on it , plain and simple .


 ok then why did I see one on a bike at my lbs then just last week? give the Kid some slak!


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

madtownfreerider said:


> ok then why did I see one on a bike at my lbs then just last week? give the Kid some slak!


 First of all, this post is over a week old, so you should read the dates on the things you reply to.

Second of all, getting an OEM fork on a Specialized Enduro or whatever is NOT the same thing as receiving a fork from Fox for your Turner 6-Pack like this kid was claiming he had.

Third, it's "slack" not "slak"


----------



## hedgehog (Jan 22, 2004)

*You must be fairly limber...*

to get your foot in your mouth that easily. Quit calling the kid names.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product.aspx?i=FK601A01


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

hedgehog said:


> to get your foot in your mouth that easily. Quit calling the kid names.
> 
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product.aspx?i=FK601A01


 No, but you must be:

- fairly blind to not see the fact that the first post is dated "2 weeks ago" when Jenson did NOT have them in stock.

- fairly lazy to not have read the thread and saw that he already admitted he was lying and apologized for it, and

- fairly masochistic to have not checked some facts like these that were easily accessible in this very thread, when you were obviously going to get called out on it.


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

Primus said:


> Wow. That's pretty lame. However, it seems like that's pretty typical 7th grader trash talk. The kid says that they have money, but he's not spoiled?! I call BS on that one. Too bad mommy and daddy don't realize that by giving thier little brat anything and everything he whines for only benefits them in the meantime by appeasing him. It's only going to get worse. I'd love to see the look on his face the first time that he wants something and actually has to WORK to get it. It's going to take a lot of humbling minimum wage hours to cure this kid.
> 
> I was disappointed to see that the origination of this thread was total BS. I'm currently looking to get a new fork. I had my heart set on a Z.1 FR1, but it appears that it's going to be a bit much to swing right now.    I had originally thought that a friend of mine would be able to get one on an EP, but he's not an authorized Marz dealer anymore, so EP on the Z.1 FR1 is out. He is, however, an authorized Fox dealer, so he's looking into what it would cost for an EP on the 36. Not holding my breath, though, seeing as it doesn't look like it's available yet.
> 
> *Anyone else have any suggestions?* I really want a single crown fork with 150mm of travel. There's a lot of tight switchbacks around here and riding a dual crown makes the turns nearly impossible. I want the 150 mm of travel because I'm starting to go bigger and bigger with drops (biggest to date is around 15-18 feet, depending on where you land). Please help!


66RC
If you have a 1.5 HT, sherman breakout
those are probably your only two options for 20 footers.


----------



## Primus (Oct 4, 2004)

ajw8899 said:


> 66RC
> If you have a 1.5 HT, sherman breakout
> those are probably your only two options for 20 footers.


No 1.5 - riding a Richie Schley Switch. Still trying to figure out how I can get my hands on the Z.1 FR1. I'd say that the FR1 would be fine with 20 footers as long as the tranny is good. The 66RC's only $45 more so that brings me to a question: how easy it to adjust the 66RC between 150 & 170mm? It doesn't look like something that could be done on a trail. My only issue with running it at 170mm all the time (which is exactly what I'd do  ) is that I'll be in the same boat as I'm in now: the front of my bike sits way too high and it makes is friggin impossible to climb with.


----------



## hedgehog (Jan 22, 2004)

*Mmfpmm rmphm POP! (sound of extricating foot from mouth)*

Hmmm, tastes like chicken.

BTW, if I were a true masochist I would have actually read every post in this oh-so-compelling thread.


----------



## duc135 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Just buy the 150mm version.*



Primus said:


> No 1.5 - riding a Richie Schley Switch. Still trying to figure out how I can get my hands on the Z.1 FR1. I'd say that the FR1 would be fine with 20 footers as long as the tranny is good. The 66RC's only $45 more so that brings me to a question: how easy it to adjust the 66RC between 150 & 170mm? It doesn't look like something that could be done on a trail. My only issue with running it at 170mm all the time (which is exactly what I'd do  ) is that I'll be in the same boat as I'm in now: the front of my bike sits way too high and it makes is friggin impossible to climb with.


Not sure if this reduces the A-C or just an internal reducer/stopper though. I've also heard that the 170mm is really 150-160mm with the remainder as negative travel. Went to an LBS and measured the exposed stanchions on the 170mm and it only had ~160mm showing.

Duc


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

binary visions said:


> No, but you must be:
> 
> - fairly blind to not see the fact that the first post is dated "2 weeks ago" when Jenson did NOT have them in stock.
> 
> ...


 not to mention web retailers had advertised the Fox forks months ago....when of course they werent even shipped yet. The fact that you can order something doesnt mean you can actually get it.


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

duc135 said:


> Not sure if this reduces the A-C or just an internal reducer/stopper though. I've also heard that the 170mm is really 150-160mm with the remainder as negative travel. Went to an LBS and measured the exposed stanchions on the 170mm and it only had ~160mm showing.
> 
> Duc


 Reducing the travel on the 66 reduces the A-C height.

Not sure about the negative travel thing, but you might be right - someone was discussing the parts needed and I thought they said it was just a couple different springs.



hedgehog said:


> BTW, if I were a true masochist I would have actually read every post in this oh-so-compelling thread.


This is true... I'm not sure who's stupider, you for having made a hasty statement without reading the thread, or me for actually knowing what was contained in the rest of this atrocity


----------

